# Been putting this off long enough...



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello everyone,

It's been awhile since I last visited the forum. Over a year now I think, soon after I got the ok from our landlord to keep my precious bird plumeria I had needed so much advice on raising up my little squeaker and if it hadn't been for all of you here I don't know what I would have done. I needed so much advice and reassurance. I was sure she had every disease in the book lol but Plumeria is a healthy bird and she never once had been sick. I unfortunately am. I was recently diagnosed with hypersensitivity pneumonitis. Highly sens to bird serum. My immune system can't handle birds apperently. Plumeria my feral pigeon and her husband Pombo some sort of handsom fancy mix have been my joy this last year and I've been devastated to learn it was them causing my lungs problems and sickness. My dear friend has been caring for them since January and I need to re home them. She can't keep them. I've been feeling so much better since they've been gone. it makes me sad to say it but it's true. I was on a long course of steroids and I use a steroid inhaler. The drs say I can't even feed my garden birds. To keep away from birds from now on. I love in San Diego CA if anyone can help. Thanks so much for reading on. You can see our fun stories on Instagram @plumeria.rock_dove


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry you have to rehome your birds and hope they get a really great home.They are really beautiful. I have hypersensitivity pneumonitis too and should rehome mine. They are outside and i wear a respirator to feed them. Mine are just ordinary pigeons. Wish i could find mine a good home. Glad you are feeling better.


----------

